# I really need some sound advice



## whathaveidone (Jan 10, 2011)

My first wedding anniversary arrives in 10 days. I knew my new husband 15 years ago and we were engaged for 2 years. Marriage wasn't right for me at that time so we went our seperate ways. Neither of us married but were in very long-term relationships. We met randomly 16 months ago and decided to get married. We both left our relationships for each other. "Jim" has a drinking problem. He is now working on it after I issued an ultimatum on New Years. The problem is this...He has texted my son (by Accident) to ask "Ellen" if she would like to go for a couple of drinks. Jim went hunting one weekend this past summer and got so drunk he couldn't drive home. Ellen happened to be with the hunting party. She was drunk as well. The two of them spent the night at a mutual friend's house. Jim claims they slept in seperate rooms. Last weekend he sent me a text by mistake that read" Where have you been for the past year and a half? I miss you Ellen and the good times we had. My life sucks I feel like I'm in Jail. He was drunk again while texting. The only time he hasn't been drunk while doing this was Just last night Jim said to me in bed....Can I cuddle with you Ellen...I mean...Linda. I'm really cold. I can't stand the references to his past life. Am I right to suspect something? He acts like it's no big deal. Any advice would help me.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

So he's a alcoholic two- timer? Do you need good advice for leaving him or staying with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Of course you should suspect something! but the bigger question is, even if you suspect something what can you do about it? probably not much since your H seems to be emotional void about it. My brother is an alcoholic. when he drinks he has no emotion. he also doesnt recall what he said, or even if he does remember what he was said there's no emotion attached to it. there's no point trying to talk to him when he's drinking. he doesnt care and i just get worked up.


----------



## overallnow (Jan 13, 2011)

Please take this with a grain of salt and with no malice...

Let Ellen take your problem off your hands..texting 2 people "by accident" in my opinion is not an accident...intoxicated or not...I myself had made the same mistake a few times..

I am over all of it now...I could not stop my mistakes until I realized I mimimized my actions because of my drinking...alcohol does not do ANY relationship good...He needs to realize drinking is an excuse for his actions...


----------

